# Sydney needs good thoughts



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Hi everyone,

My old gal Sydney (13 1/2) is in need of prayers & good thoughts. I just found a large growth on her upper gumline last night. I am taking her to the Vet first thing on Monday morning. I had noticed a change in the way her breath smelled, but I only just checked her last night. I feel terrible for not seeing this sooner! I am usually good about checking her regularly. Her appetite, activity and behavior haven't changed. She is acting fine & her mouth doesn't seem to hurt. I have taken a picture, but I will have to post later since I am at work right now. 

I feel that I am in for some bad news, but I'm trying to stay positive.
Good thoughts please!
Kristina


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ah, Kristina. I hope Sydney is ok. My first dog had that and it ended up being an infection that was easily treatable. Hopefully that's all it is with Sydney.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Warm thought and prayers are headed your way!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Praying that everything is ok with Sydney! (((hugs)))


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Thank you all for the good thoughts. I am posting a picture of the growth.







(also her teeth are very overdue for a cleaning!)










I'll let everyone know what happens on Monday.
Kristina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Will definitely keep Sydney in my prayers. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness-that is weird. It looks like it's all encapsulated in that little area? 

Let us know on Monday for sure.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thinking of you Syndney with lots of good wishes.







Hoping this is easily resolved.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Well, everyone, it is not good news today. Not only is the growth in her mouth most likely malignant, but the area in her lungs that was observed in Aug '07 has doubled in size. She has also lost weight. I feel so sick over my Sydney-girl today! She is still in great spirits and is not showing any symptoms, but it's only a matter of time. So I will be spoiling her as much as I can. On the way home I bought her 2 McD's hamburgers...her favorite! I'll be awaiting bloodwork results which should be in tomorrow. I guess the good thing is that the lung mass is slow growing, but I think the oral mass will be her problem. It is at a high probability of bleeding and causing trouble. Right now surgery doesn't seem to be feasible.

Please keep Sydney in your thoughts and prayers. My goal is to keep her happy & pain-free as long as I possibly can.

Kristina


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Kristina,

I am SO sorry to hear about Sydney's lungs and the mass in her mouth.








Please give her a big hug for me. I hope she continues to feel well.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*








Have lots of fun in your time with her - chase squirrels, eat hamburgers, roll in deer poo. You're in our prayers.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

I'm so sorry Sydney's trip to the vet didn't turn out as we all hoped and prayed it would. 

I agree, spoil her rotten, continue to enjoy your time spent together, and I'm hoping and praying you'll be able to keep her happy and pain free for a long time.

Sending lots of hugs & kisses to Sydney!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Kristina, I'm terribly sorry. As the others have said, spoil her rotten. And be gentle with yourself. You're going through a difficult time. Don't overbook yourself and do all the usual crazy things that we usually do to ourselves during day-to-day life. Just try to take each day and enjoy the small miracles of life with Sydney. Spoil BOTH of you!

Lori


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Thanks everyone. It's helpful to know that others can sympathize with our situation. It means a lot!

Kristina


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Awww...I am so sorry that this was the news. I agree with all the others-spoil her and you. Not that we have any doubts that Syndey hasn't had it pretty darned good all along. 

Also, they are doing a lot more with pain management/hospice type care for dogs earlier, so I thought I'd give you this link: 
http://www.vet.cornell.edu/pain/

Please take care. XOXO to Sydney-she has the best face.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Sorry to hear that. My sister's Golden had a kidney removed due to cancer a few years ago. They only expected him to live a few months and he lived over 2 years. Ended up dying of something else. Spoil her and just enjoy her.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Update/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Thanks. Thank you for the link on pain management. My Vet left a message earlier and he said her bloodwork came back excellent. So that is a bit of good news as it doesn't seem that any major organs are compromised at this point.

Kristina


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Well, yesterday Sydney was't feeling too good. The growth in her mouth has doubled in a week & she was lethargic yesterday. I took her to the Vet last night (they stayed late for me) and her temp was 106! We decided to give IV steroids and antibiotics and she got about 700ml of fluid subQ. This morning she feels a little better, but she hasn't bounced back, she does still have her appetite. My Vet was warning me yesterday that her time is very short & I might have to make a decision in the next day or so. This just breaks my heart! Sydney is my one of a kind, best dog ever!







Thank God my Mom is in town visiting & she is taking Sydney for a recheck this morning to see if her temp has come down. I am at work, but if I need to I will be leaving to go to the Vet office. I really am hoping & praying that I can have my Sydney a little while longer.

Please say a prayer for her.
Thanks everyone,
Kristina


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

At this time last year I was in a very similar situation with my Niko. The vet gave him a few days, but Niko hung in there until mid-August. He had such a strong will to live. I miss him every day.

I'm sending good thoughts for Sydney.

Joanne


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Kristina, I am so sorry for what you and your brave Sydney are going through. The senior years can be so heartbreaking.

I will be thinking of you and Sydney.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*








Kristina & Sydney









Sending prayers & warm thoughts your way!!!


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Thanks everyone. My Mom called & told me that Sydney's temp is back down to normal, so she is back at home with antibiotics, pred & sucralfate for a few days. Let's hope she perks back up for a bit.

I really appreciate the warm thoughts!

Kristina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

I'm so glad it's good news and that Sydney is doing better!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Yay, Syndney! Hang in there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

I am so very sorry, Kristina for your Sydney. It does always help me to know that our dogs have had a very good life and someone to love them which is more than some have. 

But I will be the first to say it never gets easy. We are thinking of your Sydney.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Not good news/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

I hope Sydney and you are having a great Saturday together.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Well, it's Sunday and Sydney seems to be feeling a bit better. She even felt good enough to RUN after a squirrel this morning! Yay! She has a spring in her step & more life in her eyes today. Please keep her in your thoughts that she can stay "up" for a while longer. I really appreciate all the well wishes from everyone. I know we are not out of the woods by any means and this turn around could be very temporary, but I'm hoping for as much quality time as I can possibly have.

We all love our seniors.








Kristina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*








I was so depressed this AM and your good news just made my day - so glad she's feeling so good!!!

Give Sydney a few hugs and kisses from me and the Hooligans.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*



> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so sweet of you!









I am so sorry for what you have gone through this weekend.

Kristina


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Glad to hear Sydney is feeling better this weekend!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Best wishes to you and Sydney.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Well, the growth in Sydney's mouth bled for a few minutes yesterday.







That was the first time I've seen it bleed. It didn't seem to hurt, so I just watched it. I didn't call the Vet. I feel that when I call it's going to be "that time" and I really want to put that off as long as I can without my girl suffering. Sydney has had some good days and some not as good days. I am giving her Tramadol twice a day & that seems to make her feel better. She has 2 more doses of Pred (Wed/Fri). 

Kristina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*








Kristina & Sydney


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Lots of thoughts and prayers are being sent your way!!


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Sunday/Re: Sydney needs good thoughts*

Sydney lost the battle today and I helped her cross the Bridge in peace this morning. I have posted in the "In Loving Memory" section. Thank you all for the thoughts, prayers and well wishes. They really did help.

Kristina
Sydney Oct 6, 1994 - June 12, 2008


----------

